# Piano



## goldnugget77 (Sep 11, 2010)

there is a piano in the garbage and i cant take it because I dont have room and it is very heavy 
but i am wondering about the value
I went on google for the string and it said steel ,brass and few other similar metals
I thought the string were made from an expensive metal 
I went over to look at it and it has a 
very heavy metal frame 
does anyone know the value of the metals in a piano
it is not a grand piano it is the old fashioned type you see in cowboy movies


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 11, 2010)

goldnugget77 said:


> there is a piano in the garbage and i cant take it because I dont have room and it is very heavy
> but i am wondering about the value
> I went on google for the string and it said steel ,brass and few other similar metals
> I thought the string were made from an expensive metal
> ...




Gee I hope that you googled the name from the harp before taking a sledge hammer to it, some piano harps can bring you big bucks. Most of the old upright piano's came over to North America with Brides coming over from the UK to marry a man sight unseen - mail order. The Brides Piano as their known as are worthless.

You can sell the ivory veneerer from the keys on ebay as long as you don;t say is ivory, the folks buying this stuff know what it is and will bid accordingly.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 11, 2010)

My father in law has tune pianos his entire life,he told us that if we come across any to grab them reguardless of condition,because some of them have massive slabs of brass inside of them.He explained why it was used,but I don't remember why.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 11, 2010)

They are also good spots to look for hidden cash or valuables.
People figure who is going to be able to steal a piano.

Jim


----------



## joem (Sep 12, 2010)

Here in Ottawa I see about 1 free upright piano a week people give away
it's amazing and I have no way to get then or place to tear them apart


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 12, 2010)

joem said:


> Here in Ottawa I see about 1 free upright piano a week people give away
> it's amazing and I have no way to get then or place to tear them apart



Sledge hammer. :twisted:


----------



## joem (Sep 12, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > Here in Ottawa I see about 1 free upright piano a week people give away
> ...



Ha My Garage is so full of stuff that If I started to bring home pianos, I better be starting an all piano music band or else my wife says I better build a new home with them because that's where I'll be sleeping.
lol


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 12, 2010)

My wife want's her Expedition back in the garage. I told her that would be her Christmas present. :twisted:


----------



## joem (Sep 12, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> My wife want's her Expedition back in the garage. I told her that would be her Christmas present. :twisted:



Maybe there should be a thread on bunk shed plans for all of us who need a place to sleep when we approach our wives with ideas such as yours (yeah you guys out there know you have thought such things) LOL

and to keep this thread relevant yes I'm thinking of picking up a piano


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 12, 2010)

Keep yours eyes open for Hammond organs also.You will probably make out better precious metal wise. I averaged 2 dwt. of palladium from each of the Hammond's I scrapped.It is work to get the wire,but it is palladium from the trash.If you search the forum you can find the posts.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Keep yours eyes open for Hammond organs also.You will probably make out better precious metal wise. I averaged 2 dwt. of palladium from each of the Hammond's I scrapped.It is work to get the wire,but it is palladium from the trash.If you search the forum you can find the posts.
> 
> Jim



I'm finding the same palladium wire in the Yamaha organs. The small contact wires are very easy to remove and well worth the effort.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 12, 2010)

Do you have a total weight of palladium from each Yamaha organ?
And do they have palladium along the buss bar as well? That is
where the majority of the palladium comes from in Hammonds.

Jim


----------



## Chumbawamba (Sep 13, 2010)

Guys, most Hammond organs are worth more than the palladium. Try craigslist first before you scrap them. Ask $200-$300 if working, less if not. If no takers, scrap it!


----------

